# Exciting Pairing



## Jungleland (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Just sharing pics of this two carpets in my care, they just amazes me when they shed, some dull sheds but often they quite vibrant sheds(which I took advantage and taken some pics)

I know they are far from breeding but this is probably one pairing that excites me the most

Hope you enjoy as much as I do.

Joel


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 26, 2008)

Very, very nice, you are bound to get some beautiful offspring from those two


----------



## swampie (Feb 26, 2008)

Stunning Joel, i can see why you would be excited about breeding those two.


----------



## Minka (Feb 26, 2008)

Stunning Joel!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, those are some beauties you've got there!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing carpets Joel, 
good luck with them,


Roger


----------



## SnakePower (Feb 26, 2008)

Gorgeous future pairing Joel! :shock: I know when the time comes and you put those 2 critters together and then see what comes out of the eggs... You will be grinning from ear to ear!!


----------



## Kurto (Feb 26, 2008)

Neat! Awesome pairing, best of luck Joel.


----------



## mungus (Feb 26, 2008)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## hornet (Feb 26, 2008)

............wow!!!


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind replies.

Joel


----------



## Lozza (Feb 26, 2008)

they look spectacular Joel! I'm looking forward to seeing what comes out of them when they're old enough  Is the bottom pic one of the holdbacks from last year? It looks familiar


----------



## jay76 (Feb 26, 2008)

very nice. Hope you put me on the list when they are of age


----------



## rockman (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Joel , you must be proud !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
What is it ?? , Ozzie's version of a jag ???? .
Hope you have success with the breeding .
Cheers


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 26, 2008)

Those things SCREAM jags, I love them.

Good work. Anymore pics of them mate?

Kane


----------



## Charlie (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow Joel, they're awesome mate...i'd be exited too.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, exciting is an understatement
Hottest looking carpets in Oz.


----------



## Jason (Feb 26, 2008)

unreal mate congrats! to be honest i fnd it hard to belive they arent jags...haha. just fantastic mate. what are they? im thinking capeys or maybe athertons?


----------



## cris (Feb 26, 2008)

What subspecies are they?


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 26, 2008)

Fantastic Joel,
I especially like the one in the first pic.

Daniel


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 26, 2008)

For those who's been asking.

They are Mcdowelli (morelia Spilota Australiana)
In short they are just coastals nice ones though....

Joel


----------



## eladidare (Feb 26, 2008)

golly gosh!


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW, looking good Joel,love the yellow one


----------



## cris (Feb 26, 2008)

I forgot to mention they look awesome, but guess you already knew that anyway.


----------



## stevel (Feb 27, 2008)

Good grief they are splendid old been 

gooood luck !


----------



## ishka (Feb 27, 2008)

Best of luck with those two they are definately some stunners


----------



## Toad (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome looking snakes Joel, good luck when they breed for you.

Anthony


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow,..amazing,..!!


----------



## tempest (Feb 27, 2008)

Just adding to everyone else's sentiments... stunning! Congrats on such beautiful animals Joel!


----------



## hawktime (Feb 27, 2008)

JAG JAG JAG JAG
Did you breed them both?


----------



## sengir (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow what awesome looking animals. Congrats


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 27, 2008)

i cant get my head around them being 'just coastals'!!

how long dya think till you'll have some for sale?


----------



## david63 (Feb 27, 2008)

I reckon you've started your own line of Aussie Jags, well done & congratulations 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## cruester (Feb 27, 2008)

Any chance of seeing a photo of the parents.This will help keep the doubters happy.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 27, 2008)

Mind blowing....didnt know they can be so beautiful..... bugga they grow so big!


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 27, 2008)

cruester said:


> Any chance of seeing a photo of the parents.This will help keep the doubters happy.


 
Once again thanks for the warm comments

Hi cruester, Unfortunately I'm not here to make the doubters happy
Let them be miserable, not my problem.

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## Colin (Feb 27, 2008)

sensational Joel. they are really colouring up extremely well and will only keep getting better.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW they are stunning Joel.... If they aren't jags then I'm confused as to what makes a "jag" 

hehehehe Dino you're going to be in big trouble 
Well said though!!!!


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

mrsshep77 said:


> WOW they are stunning Joel.... If they aren't jags then I'm confused as to what makes a "jag"



Technically these are not jags just an almost identicle color morph. These ones have been line bred, ture jags are Leucistic hets.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok thanks for that Hornet.... but still.... WOW!!! They are amazing rip offs of the real thing hey


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

i wouldnt say these are rip offs of the real thing, these are real aussie jags(different to the origanal jags) and IMO have alot more potential then the OS jags as we wont be getting jag sibs.


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> Technically these are not jags just an almost identicle color morph. These ones have been line bred, ture jags are Leucistic hets.



that doesn't answer the question?????

whats the difference between these 2 snakes and a usa jag? 


by the way joel, great lookers, and well done,


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> i wouldnt say these are rip offs of the real thing, these are real aussie jags(different to the origanal jags) and IMO have alot more potential then the OS jags as we wont be getting jag sibs.



who do you come to that understanding


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

different genetics, these have been line bred over time to produce where as the origanal jags in OS collecters were just a random mutation. Breed 2 US jags and you will get Leucistics produced in the clutch, as far as i know these aussie jags are not Leucie hets


----------



## oniddog (Feb 27, 2008)

there is absolutly no reason why we cannot produce jags in this country , we have the tools !
the yanks have just got a huge head start on us!

J Land ur on the road to making Oz Jags a reality so are a few others, big congratts!
Its gonna happen but i dont think we should call them jags, thats the Yank name for our Pyths, we can name our own version when they get here and when they do , the hole hybrid debate is gonna get chucked out the door.
Way of the future peeps , u got cross em to make em !


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

ponybug said:


> who do you come to that understanding



as i said from what i have read these are not the same mutation as the OS jags, OS jags are het for leucism, as far as i understand these aussies are a mutation like stirpes and not the result of a recessive mutation.


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2008)

oniddog said:


> Way of the future peeps , u got cross em to make em !



Any chance you could explain that?

Junglelands are not crossing results.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey is there any chance of seeing the parents???? that'd be cool to see where they come from!


----------



## oniddog (Feb 27, 2008)

didnt say they were, just sed it was the way of the furture ! 
u quoted me urself , read it !


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> as i said from what i have read these are not the same mutation as the OS jags, OS jags are het for leucism, as far as i understand these aussies are a mutation like stirpes and not the result of a recessive mutation.



ok, i'd love to read that, any links so i can,

don't get me wrong, i think these are stunning, i'm just interested in how you know what they are, if you can look at them and 100% tell me they aren't reccessive to leucism then your better then me, 

they are the closest aussie snake i have seen to a usa jag ever, 

jags are my favourite ever reptile, so i know exactly what they are and all about the leucism death gen, 


joel you know how to contact me when you have some hatchys avalable 4 sale,


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

oniddog said:


> didnt say they were, just sed it was the way of the furture !
> u quoted me urself , read it !



bad doggy, that would be a hybrid, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

Its not from a single article or discussion but from the overall pic, i may be wrong but i have never heard of leucistics or jag sibs being produced in aust.


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> Its not from a single article or discussion but from the overall pic, i may be wrong but i have never heard of leucistics or jag sibs being produced in aust.



do honestly believe somebody would admit to that if they had? that would be admitting they had illegal imported jags?


----------



## Hetty (Feb 27, 2008)

They weren't imported (I assume anyway :lol, so they're not heterozygous for leucism, making them not jags. They look like jags, but they're genetically different from the jags overseas.


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

ponybug said:


> do honestly believe somebody would admit to that if they had? that would be admitting they had illegal imported jags?



not if they were a true line of aussie jags, that statment basicly says OS has the only true, leucistic het, jags and therefore backs up what i was saying about these not being leucistic hets but a stunning mutation not dissimilar to stripes or B&G jungles


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

i'm not saying they are imported, and to be honest, i'd buy them either way, what i'm saying is how can anybody tell from those pics that they are any different to this pic, 

(ps, not my pic, i stole it from an overseas site,)


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

I never said i can tell by looking, all i was saying was that they are not the same mutation as the jags the yanks and europeans are breeding.


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> not if they were a true line of aussie jags, that statment basicly says OS has the only true, leucistic het, jags and therefore backs up what i was saying about these not being leucistic hets but a stunning mutation not dissimilar to stripes or B&G jungles



but that doesn't prove anything?

were you there when these hatched? 

how can what u said back up that they aren't het for leaucistic, 

only the breeder can really know 100% what they are,


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> I never said i can tell by looking, all i was saying was that they are not the same mutation as the jags the yanks and europeans are breeding.



again i'll ask you, how do you know? 

i'd love to see the parents pics, and what about the clutch mates?

very simple question?


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

i'm going by what i have heard and that is that the line of "jags" produced in aust are not het for leucism, no doubt they have been imported at some stage but if they were i doubt joel would be openly displaying that.


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2008)

oniddog said:


> didnt say they were, just sed it was the way of the furture !
> u quoted me urself , read it !



Well you dont have to cross anything at all, thats a fact.
Which is why i ask if you could explain your point.. .. but nevermind.

"own version when they get here and when they do , the hole hybrid debate is gonna get chucked out the door.
Way of the future peeps , u got cross em to make em ! "


----------



## Miss B (Feb 27, 2008)

oniddog said:


> there is absolutly no reason why we cannot produce jags in this country , *we have the tools* !


 
You got that part right 

We've got plenty of tools..............................


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

hornet said:


> i'm going by what i have heard and that is that the line of "jags" produced in aust are not het for leucism, no doubt they have been imported at some stage but if they were i doubt joel would be openly displaying that.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: i would.................

i'm not saying joel imported them, i've seen joels pics over the last couple years, and he has some stunning morelia's, 

what i was asking is how can you tell by looking at his pics that they aren't jags? 

and yes we all know there are imported jags here, thats certain, 

anybody got a couple, pm me, seriously,


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2008)

i never said i can tell by looking at them, i even said i couldnt tell just by looking at them. All i said if from what i have heard there is a line of "jag look alikes" that was produced in aust. I'm sure the people with the true imported jags would not show them off like this.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 27, 2008)

ponybug said:


> and yes we all know there are imported jags here, thats certain,
> 
> anybody got a couple, pm me, seriously,


 
Good to see your true colours and ethical stance on illegal imports, Steve.


----------



## ishka (Feb 27, 2008)

ponybug said:


> and yes we all know there are imported jags here, thats certain,
> 
> anybody got a couple, pm me, seriously,



Yeah i wouldn't mind a couple of iggys and maybe a boa or two.... they'd go great with my pair of komodo dragons


I certainly see what you mean about the "tools" miss b.... plenty of them!

Disclaimer: I am not being serious about the illegal imports


----------



## Tojo (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn nice looking snakes Joel! Love to see what morphs out of that pairing!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 27, 2008)

Miss B said:


> You got that part right
> 
> We've got plenty of tools..............................


LMAO...What a kn%b...your not texting here, can't you spell?
Awesome animals That's what i'm after and I guess you could call them OZ jags....I presume !


----------



## ravensgait (Feb 27, 2008)

oniddog said:


> there is absolutly no reason why we cannot produce jags in this country , we have the tools !
> the yanks have just got a huge head start on us!
> 
> J Land ur on the road to making Oz Jags a reality so are a few others, big congratts!
> ...


 
Well I can agree with calling it something different., Jaguar,, well they are not patterned like a Jaguar. Oh and us Yanks didn't name them, the mutation originated in Europe and it is a mutation so all the crossing in the world wont make you a Jag.. Randy


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Good to see your true colours and ethical stance on illegal imports, Steve.



hahaha yep, you are right miss queen, plenty of tools here,


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

ishka said:


> Yeah i wouldn't mind a couple of iggys and maybe a boa or two.... they'd go great with my pair of komodo dragons
> 
> 
> I certainly see what you mean about the "tools" miss b.... plenty of them!
> ...



yep, i agree, be great to cross with my boa, 

yep, again i agree, plenty of tools around here, 

theres 2 i know about...........


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Well I can agree with calling it something different., Jaguar,, well they are not patterned like a Jaguar. Oh and us Yanks didn't name them, the mutation originated in Europe and it is a mutation so all the crossing in the world wont make you a Jag.. Randy



hi ravensgait, i feel sorry for the poor yanks, they get the blame for everything, jags aren't even yankies, 

i also agree 100% mate, no matter what we do, the only way to have a jag is to have a real jag, 


we already got a name for them, 

hey dino, 

we call them DAG's


----------



## ravensgait (Feb 27, 2008)

Well looking at the photo is looks similar to a Jag but there are things that I haven't seen in a Jag , the head pattern for one and well it just doesn't look right something about the top animal just doesn't look right. Would like to see pictures that are better and show the side of the head and the belly.

Don't get me wrong I'd be thrilled if you folks over there popped out a mutation or 10 and looking at the top animal all I can say is WOW it looks nice !! Maybe I'm seeing things that are not there and can't put my finger on it but something about that picture just doesn't seem right . 

As for not posting the pics of the parents , well it sure brings to mind that the pictures of the original Jag seem to have disappeared and the controversy that surrounds that animals origins. Randy


----------



## ravensgait (Feb 27, 2008)

Ah it brings to mind my favorite hybrid that I plan to breed someday IE a male Boelens to a female Ball python and I have the perfect name for it "" Boeling Ball"" !!! Sorry couldn't resist... Randy


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 27, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Ah it brings to mind my favorite hybrid that I plan to breed someday IE a male Boelens to a female Ball python and I have the perfect name for it "" Boeling Ball"" !!! Sorry couldn't resist... Randy



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 

i won't say what DAG stands for, i'll let the doggy have that pleasure,


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW, MY thread was travelling nicely but not sure what happened:shock:
Well Congratulations to You Mr. Ponybug for taking over my thread and turning it into garbage.
For some reason you do it well by taking over posting your pics but this time you just crap all over it, Major Congrats, A lot of experts for sure, I hope Mods lock this thread as it's just gone downhill.

Joel


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 27, 2008)

...


----------



## vinspa (Feb 27, 2008)

all i can say is i LOVE em


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 27, 2008)

Good looking animals, delete the muck ponybog dribbled then lock the thread. Leave the pics up for others to see....

Jordan


----------



## ad (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Joel on some stunning Morelia, they just keep getting better each season,
You must be very happy, I know I would be.
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't like crossing species. Should try to keep them pure. One day we might not have wild species anymore and the only hope we can rely on is that people can keep their own herps pure. I intend to keep mine pure.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 27, 2008)

JLand they are stunners mate dont worry about the detractors, people might just want to sell there standard coastals for more than they are worth which is not alot compared to your stunning animals that i would ha[ily pay upto or around a $1k ea if they were anything near what those ones are like.

Just my 7 cents worth
Cheers Ricko


----------



## Bouncer (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorgeous snakes, but I can't help wondering where all the coastal haters are hiding!


----------



## cris (Feb 27, 2008)

Jungleland said:


> WOW, MY thread was travelling nicely but not sure what happened:shock:
> Well Congratulations to You Mr. Ponybug for taking over my thread and turning it into garbage.
> For some reason you do it well by taking over posting your pics but this time you just crap all over it, Major Congrats, A lot of experts for sure, I hope Mods lock this thread as it's just gone downhill.
> 
> Joel



Perhaps just post up pics of the parents, you brought this on yourself mate, you basically asked for it with your earlier post :?


----------



## sockbat (Feb 27, 2008)

Awsome


----------



## Radar (Feb 27, 2008)

Bouncer said:


> Gorgeous snakes, but I can't help wondering where all the coastal haters are hiding!


 

Hmmm.......They only ever have anything to say when there's a bandwagon trundeling past....:?

Nice animals joel, would love to see pics of any others you have.


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 27, 2008)

cris said:


> Perhaps just post up pics of the parents, you brought this on yourself mate, you basically asked for it with your earlier post :?


 
I'm Sorry Chris But I don't quite comprehend??? I bought what to myself???
Is that strong enough excuse to Trash someones thread???

It's my business to show what pics I want to show. No excuse to be rude:evil:
maybe you should read the thread again.

No wonder lots of old members don't post here anymore.....


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2008)

.
They are very nice looking carpets Jungleland has posted, just leave it
at that.. instead of questioning them/him.
Which is something im sure none of the people posting on this thread
would like returned.

The coastal loving members are being the most negative on this thread, c'mon
dont bring it into a unrelated thread guys. .


Matt


----------



## B-Factor (Feb 27, 2008)

Jaggish carpets is OZ are great. Now none will have to die in transport due to smugglers trying to bring them in.

Not to trash your great thread and thanks for sharing with us, but I would love to see the parents also. Just happens to be a question that usually comes up with carpets. What made it and what can I hopefully expect of it's coloring into adulthood. You may or may not even have access to them.

NickM of the US produced a Jaggish Coastal and even labeled a thread on another forum saying he did. 






and





Pretty close and not selectively bred for this.


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous..you are very lucky Jungleland!!!


----------



## cris (Feb 27, 2008)

This was the post I was talking about, personally I couldnt care less about pointless arguing as I dont pretend to know anything about the history of your animals, I just think saying this didnt help at all. Not trying to cause any trouble, sorry if i did :?

basically you saying this stirs ppl who have doubt about the history of your animals by saying you dont care about them, but when they say stuff you complain. Its not hard to just ignore comments you dont like, atleast 90% of comments on this site are best ignored :lol:



Jungleland said:


> Hi cruester, Unfortunately I'm not here to make the doubters happy
> Let them be miserable, not my problem.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## SnakePower (Feb 27, 2008)

cris said:


> Its not hard to just ignore comments you dont like, atleast 90% of comments on this site are best ignored :lol:



I agree with you and not too Cris! It is very hard sometimes to ignore peoples rude or unrespectful comments, especially when you are trying to do something nice and share new and exciting projects with fellow herpers. Of course there are always going to be good and bad comments, but it is absolutely the breeders choice of what they choose to share or not.

At the end of the day, the animals speak for themselves and when the time comes that they are bred and offspring possibly become available to a select few, they will sell themselves on their own merit, and not on what the grandparents looked like!

Zac.


----------



## Minka (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Onidogg but there was SO MUCH POINTLESS babble in this thread *throws up in mouth* It totally detracted from the animals on show! Which was Joels whole point!

Minka


----------



## Frozenmouse (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry a bit late misssed all of the banter all i want to say is that i will be very suprised if some of the offspring from this pairing dont well and truley quallify for what we call a jaguar carpet. awesome snakes keep us posted.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Joel ,hope this doesn't offend you bringing this thread up again but i just had to say they're absolutely stunning animals and just goes to show what some selective breeding can achieve...wel done and can't wait to see what you produce in the future.

I wish some of mine were as Jagish as those and i can say i've seen very similar to the first pic in the wild not far from where i live so they're out there and certain to pop up in peoples collections here and there and with some selective breeding such as the pairing which is what this thread is about will be unreal to see what they produce.

I'm trying not to take on anymore animals but when i see these which imo are the best looking coastals around i have to say i would really really love to add some of these to my collection and i have no doubt you've had 1000's of pm's asking for these so hopefully in time when you do have a few available i'd love to jump on a waiting list or something.Good luck with the pairing although are they ready to bred just yet,they still look quite young that's all?All the best either way...cheers!!!!


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jungleland said:


> WOW, MY thread was travelling nicely but not sure what happened:shock:
> Well Congratulations to You Mr. Ponybug for taking over my thread and turning it into garbage.
> For some reason you do it well by taking over posting your pics but this time you just crap all over it, Major Congrats, A lot of experts for sure, I hope Mods lock this thread as it's just gone downhill.
> 
> Joel



i'm sorry you feel this way joel, but would u like to point out where i went off topic or in anyway ran you or your snakes down, 

all i did was have a healthy friendly debate with hornet about how to tell the difference between aust morphs and an overseas jag, it seems you picked me out of about 4 or 5 members to have a go, have another read to see who were the members that started talking about tools and so on, if you have a problem with me or me posting pics in your thread you really need to harden up mate, it's a reptile site on the internet, thats what happens, 

like i get told, if you post pics here expect good and bad comments, i appoligize if you feel i turned your thread into garbage, but hey, thats normal isn't it, i have more threads deleted or locked here because of other members turning mine into garbage then you have even started, i get told to harden up, or to take it like a man, maybe you need to take the same advice, 

you chose not to show any parents or sibling pics, thats your call not mine, but i remember getting ridiculded for not posting pics of my parents, 


i'm quiet happy for the mods to delete all my replys in this thread, and my guess is if they thought i had stepped out of line they would already have deleted them, we all have to put up with some bad posts in our threads every now and then, 

joel if i upset you so much, i do say sorry, if you want i personal appoligy then send me a pm and you will get it, but nowhere did i say one thing against you or your snakes, it was the opposite, i think your morelia are some of the best around and those 2 are 2 of the best i've ever seen,


----------



## steve6610 (Feb 28, 2008)

Minka said:


> Sorry Onidogg but there was SO MUCH POINTLESS babble in this thread *throws up in mouth* It totally detracted from the animals on show! Which was Joels whole point!
> 
> Minka




where do you see the pointless babble, all i see is members talking like adults about the pics and how to tell them apart, apart from the odd comment about tools, it's not like we turned this thread into a beauty contest and got it locked now is it,


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I would give a left n*t for one of them or their offspring.
Joel are you in the market for a 3rd n*t...plus a bit of cash? lol

Absolutely up there with the best animals I have seen...stunning to say the least!


----------



## ravensgait (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't See anyone attacking the OP here I see folks asking questions and that is to be expected. Heck if I posted an animal like you'd never seen before saying hey what do you think of my new breeding project ? I'd expect questions and for people to ask for information and I'd provide what I had or I wouldn't post in the first place.. Say I posted something like this animal




Now I expect some here are going wow and then saying gee I wonder what its parents look like or could Randy post better photos of that killer looking animal, sure would like to know more about it.. And guess what if I started a thread with something like that and I had the info you are asking for I'd post it.. You can't tell me that there are only two or three people here wondering about those two killer animals !!!

By the way it is a WC in the photo, just using it as an example.. Randy


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that a wc albino chondro?Freakin gorgeous man i want i want !!!!!!!


----------



## Earthling (Feb 28, 2008)

Jungleland, any chance of seeing some pics of the parents?


----------



## Earthling (Feb 28, 2008)

Jungleland said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just sharing pics of this two carpets in my care, they just amazes me when they shed, some dull sheds but often they quite vibrant sheds(which I took advantage and taken some pics)
> 
> ...


 
I just discovered your website showing your athertons...NICE ONE!
However, I just cant get out of my head the similarity between your atherton jungles and the coastal you are showing in this thread. Regarding both colour and pattern.

Heres a link to the wonderfull Athertons.
http://www.bigbutton.com.au/~faustino/photo.html


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 28, 2008)

Note the head pattern on the Aathertons and i'd also say in the flesh the Athertons are much bigger animals and the coastals are Prossies and as i've said before the best ive seen in the hobby,i've seen only one as nice in the wild!These are much shorter and stockier animals getting not much bigger than 7 foot and most have a reduced head pattern to some degree...they may look similar but aren't the same at all ,i'm sure i can speak for Joel in this case i hope he doesn't mind!!!!


----------



## vinspa (Feb 28, 2008)

so is this a cross breed ?????????????????????


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesn't look like one to me,also looks like a nice Prossie and many prossies also get similar head patterns to Atherons,it takes a while but you become t o recognise certain traits in animals which give a good clue as to what the animal is....Is it a Prossie???


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 28, 2008)

I personally don't care if they are X's...Bring em on, their crackers and I wish I had animals like that!
Anymore anyone???


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2008)

What locality are these "coastals"? why are they called M.s.australiana ?


----------



## Retic (Feb 28, 2008)

I could be wrong but I took that as a joke, the giveaway being the 2 :lol:.

"They are Mcdowelli (morelia Spilota Australiana)
In short they are just coastals nice ones though...."


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2008)

boa said:


> I could be wrong but I took that as a joke, the giveaway being the 2 :lol:.
> 
> "They are Mcdowelli (morelia Spilota Australiana)
> In short they are just coastals nice ones though...."



zoom :lol: (over my head)


----------



## vinspa (Feb 28, 2008)

vinspa said:


> so is this a cross breed ?????????????????????



just like to let every body know that the snakes that joel and i posted are pure prosies and are not CROSS BREEDS thanks.


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2008)

vinspa said:


> just like to let every body know that the snakes that joel and i posted are pure prosies and are not CROSS BREEDS thanks.



didnt take much to get a straight answer did it :lol:


----------



## Colin (Feb 28, 2008)

Joel and Ryan, those animals are absolutely sensational and a real credit to the breeders for all your hard work. Just don't get discouraged and stop posting pics as it would be a real shame to not see these animals because threads may go offtrack. 

Congratulations and thanks guys for posting and letting us see what you have achieved. 

Im not having a go at anyone that posted comments in this thread (I posted one myself) but it seems obvious that both Joel & Ryan are not that impressed with comments etc and I for one would hate to see them stop posting pics of their exceptional animals because of it.

Im not sure if the original poster of a thread can lock it off (as you can in the for sale section) but maybe admin needs to look into a special forum whereby someone can post up some pics to show everyone and then lock it off? If any discussion on the animals needs to be started then it can be in the regular forum threads.


----------



## zulu (Feb 28, 2008)

*re Exciting*

Look good jungleland,ime surprised at the quality of some of the carpets about the place,these jags and the tiger stripes advertised on herp trader are truly amazing,they have the wow factor!


----------



## Jungleland (Feb 28, 2008)

OK Kids lets all settle down It's just a hobby after all, no below the belt hit and should be all ok.

Randy,

I don't have problems with people thinking I am posting hybrid Animals and people wanting pics of the parents as they have the right to do so, as much as I have the right to post pics that I choose to post and not to post pics to keep to myself. Their RIGHT and MY RIGHT.
(I don't have a problem with that, have you?)

If there's doubters out there it's normal as they will always exist regardless
When I have animals for sale sometimes people ask for pics of the parents and most of the time they dont(and to be quite honest with you I rather not) my OWN preference of course.
and the animals will sell regardless.

What Really 7ukc me off is when someone uses my thread for a wanted AD on illegal import and posting useless comments and this is not the first time. 

Earthling, mate here's a comparison pics of two species, but you have to remember that morelia's are HIGHLY VARIABLE and the more it gets bred(selective and inbreed) the more 
will see. Apology to all that's been upset by this thread as it was not my intention on the first place, and for those who enjoyed them pics I'm glad you did as that was my main aim.

My last post for this thread
All the best.
Athertons








Mcdowelli


----------



## Kurto (Feb 28, 2008)

Once again - Awesome animals Joel. And thats what really matters!!


----------

